# Hobie ST vs. Turbo fin inshore?



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey guys,
I have an Outback and currently have the standard fins. I want to upgrade eventually and have a couple of questions. For offshore, I am sure that the ST Turbo fins are the way to go, but I currently fish more inshore and spend a lot of time in shallow water where even my regular fins occasionally bottom out - especially in the winter. I know I can "feather" the peddles so I am not take a full stroke, but often don't think of that until after the initial bottom impact.

I have two questions:
1) are the ST fins a significant upgrade in speed compared to the regular fins?
2) how many of you would recommend ST Turbos for primarily inshore fishing?
Thanks,
Fisherdad1


----------



## pcfisher22 (Jan 11, 2014)

Turbo fins are a must, especially in an outback. Yes, you lose a few more inches in shallow water, but you're going to be "feathering" when you get 5 feet closer to shore with the regular fins anyways. Get them and you won't be sorry. Also the sailing rudder is a huge help on the outback as well.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

I've got the ST fins and like them. The guy I bought my outback from said he got the ST's because turbos required a little more peddle power from him when he demoed but I doubt it's a big difference. I can keep a pretty solid speed up with them.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the opinions guys.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Turbo fins are definitely worth it


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

4 mile race, 95 yaks and canoes (including ocean racing yaks), I came in 5th overall and first in my class (peddle yaks, tandem yaks and canoes). 54 years old, and only had the Revo 11 for a week at the time of the race. I can also keep up with the Revo in my Outback with both having the turbo fins. Quite a bit faster than the standard fins. Also extended my range a bit. Have done as much as 25 miles in a day.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

markbxr400 said:


> 4 mile race, 95 yaks and canoes (including ocean racing yaks), I came in 5th overall and first in my class (peddle yaks, tandem yaks and canoes). 54 years old, and only had the Revo 11 for a week at the time of the race. I can also keep up with the Revo in my Outback with both having the turbo fins. Quite a bit faster than the standard fins. Also extended my range a bit. Have done as much as 25 miles in a day.


Props to you brother I'm only 23 and would never be able to do 25 miles in a day!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

I have the turbo upgrade with the sailing rudder on my Revolution and will never go back. Your only talking a few more inches in length of the fins, and you will adjust to the depth question quick enough as to not destroy them (I hope). The speed more than makes up for any shallow water skimming. The sailing rudder on my kayak was a must, much more responsive to the rudder control!


----------

